# Mold or Insect Eggs? Anyone know?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

**Note this was in a gecko setup and not a frog. 


While feeding all of my animals today, I thought that it had been awhile since I have seen my second Sphaerodactylus notatus male. So I decided to look for him and when I looked in his box I found a bunch of this stuff seen on the attached pic. Not really being so sure what it is I did a full dump of his box, coz hey better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

White nodular-looking fungus may be a slime mold, but those usually bloom when it's wet. There might also be a cobweb fungus there but it's hard to ID without a fruiting body. I'm pretty sure I have the cobweb fungus b/c it grows everywhere on everything, live or not--it kills moss in my tanks. The only way I can get it under wraps is with lots of airflow and an occasional vinegar swabbing.


----------

